# 2013 Rollerteam Autoroller 746



## Mikeclaire (Jun 27, 2012)

---------- Picking it up tomorrow :lol: 

I'm so excited I could crush a grape !!!!!! :lol:


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Good for you Mikeclaire,

have you got your checklist ready for tomorrow?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mikeclaire said:


> ---------- Picking it up tomorrow :lol:
> 
> I'm so excited I could crush a grape !!!!!! :lol:


Memories oh memories  
I wish you many enjoyable journeys in your new M/H

It may be worth taking a note pad and pen to write down and remember some of the technical chat during the hand over.
Don't let them rush it

:idea:


----------



## Mikeclaire (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks all!!!! 
Trying to stay calm, but their is just one more SLEEP!!!  

Van came in a week ago and they kindly gave me the mannual to read.
But will be taking pen and paper and a check list.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

exciting is nt it !! had my van only 7 weeks still in the honeymoon period !! cant stop cleaning it !!! but it will pass.... wont it ???


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Excellent! We have a Rollerteam 700 and love it.

It must be like Christmas in November!


----------



## Aldenise (Nov 26, 2011)

*autoroller 746*

thinking of trading my autotrail savannan in for the 746 as any one any problems


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Mikeclaire......or anyone else!

What's the thoughts and feedback on the 746 now? 

I've looked round one and it seems RATHER nice and well equipped. Quite tempted....! 8O 

What extras has anyone felt necessary? (don't they always add up!?)   

Is that Fiat 2.2 130bhp engine ok when the MH is loaded up? 

How's the fuel consumption? etc etc

Whaddya think?

Happy Motorhoming folks!


----------



## Mikeclaire (Jun 27, 2012)

grout20 said:


> What's the thoughts and feedback on the 746 now?












Hello,
Well if I'm honest, chuffed to bits with the 746.
Since picking it up we have been away for 4 long weekends, and it's been everything we hoped.

The big test is coming up, off to France in 2 week's time for 3 week's.
Taking the kid's skiing in French alps for a week, then down to lake Annecy for a few days then back up to Disney Paris. Phew!!! that will keep me busy for a while!!!!! lol!

So that is going to shake the van up and give it a good test with us and the 3 kids onbord.

We have found the van very comfy with the nice big bed's.

The van is very warm on site and is insulated well, we have been impressed with the diesel heating, not having had this before.
We had some cold nights when away ( -2 ) and didn't feel a thing!!! lol!
When you turn the heating on it's a little noisy as it races to warm the van up, but after 15mins this drops down to a whisper, infact on the cold nights we left it running all night and you can hardly hear it.

The 2.3 engine pulls the van well, we have the 3650 kg chassis and have found it quite nippy.
The only problem we had was cab side, one of those little
computer thingy's went wrong and we lost our dashboard ,this was fixed by Fiat the next day under warranty.

M.P.G not really looked at, but on our long run to France I will see what it's doing.

Extra's. Had some more sockets put in (comes with 3), had our satellite system moved over from our old van.
New Awning fitted and awning light and tow bar. we pull a small box trailer for our bikes (5).

So far so good, when we were looking for our new van, we looked at them all, tag axle's the lot!!!! the money was not the issue, getting the right family van was.
I looked at them all, bed size, lay out, bathroom ect. we sat in the 746 and thought why are we going to lay out £20,000 to £30,000 more when it is all here in the 746, for our family van this has proved to be right. 
Like I said we are chuffed to bits lol!!!!

Mike.


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Mike!

Have PM'd you

John


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

peaky said:


> exciting is nt it !! had my van only 7 weeks still in the honeymoon period !! cant stop cleaning it !!! but it will pass.... wont it ???


Nope :wink:


----------



## Scooby1973 (Feb 16, 2011)

*We have the 706, we like it.*

A few crappy built bits on it but nothing that bothers us. We liked the price though.


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: We have the 706, we like it.*



Scooby1973 said:


> A few crappy built bits on it but nothing that bothers us. We liked the price though.


Hi Scooby

Expensive to sort out crappy bits, or cosmetic crappy? :lol:

John


----------



## Scooby1973 (Feb 16, 2011)

Stuff like table fitting and flimsy seats.


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

ive had my van 5 months now, im still very pleased with it, i did catch my shoe and fall into the bathroom door (one of those concertina type )which bent the top, had to force it open and get inside to bend it back it still opens and closes but not straight, have to use 2 hands carefully !! the only other thing, the wind took the hab door out of my hands and crashed into the door stay thus splitting it (taped up for now ) but alas i still cant stop cleaning it, inside and out !!! I think benimar are a good quality van and has a similar look interior to an eldiss aspire, also many cab features found in more expensive vans.


----------



## westerhopetiles (May 25, 2013)

Pick my 746 up on tuesday


----------



## Scooby1973 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hope you didn't pay too much


----------



## grout20 (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi westerhopetiles

Bet you won't sleep tonight! :lol: 

Had ours 3 months .... sadly only two trips out .... but it's great!

Happy MH-ing!

John


----------



## Chalky9983 (Feb 20, 2014)

Picking my 746 up Easter, cannot wait, spent a lot of time looking at it at the NEC this year.
Hope I have made a good choice.


----------

